# In terms of "that old Brahms stuff," is there anyone as good as Henri Dutilleux?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

*In terms of "that old Brahms stuff," is there anyone as good as Henri Dutilleux?*

It is pointless to compare Dutilleux to the eclecticism of Schnittke, the experimental nature of the likes of Stockhausen, the alienness of Ligeti, and the progressive complexity of Carter. But in his own fashion, there is probably not(perhaps certainly not, depending on how you look at it) anyone who does it better.

Its a rhetorical question, trying to be provocative by using Elliot Carter's dismissive quote on serialism, which isn't necessarily even applicable to Dutilleux, but I am making it, since such a connection is possible. I am feeling that the answer is 'No,' after really listening to his Cello Concerto, "Tout un monde Lointain," which I personally consider "that old Brahms stuff" in the best of ways, having absurd levels and layers of subtlety in its shapeshifting, quasi serial themes and thorough architecture.

The earlier works are great too, and don't require as much careful familiarity, though they certainly reward for it. Symphony 1 is very fun and accessible and 2 is a complete masterpiece. I first fell in love with Dutilleux when I heard the violin concerto, l'arbre des songs live. What are your favorite works of his? RIP.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The Symphony No. 1 is the first Detillieux I heard and it remains my favorite.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hah. I enjoy much of Dutilleux's music - and have no idea what you are on about.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

My favorite is probably the cello concerto, Tout un monde Lointain. I like the symphonies as well. Metaboles is a wonderful work. 

I didn't listen much to Dutilleux seriously until a couple of years ago, but since then I've become a definite fan and hope to continue to hear more of his works.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ukko said:


> Hah. I enjoy much of Dutilleux's music - and have no idea what you are on about.


It was worth a shot! I just wanted to find some good superlative angle, lol..

I just feel that he's The Best. That's all.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The music of Henri Dutilleux is certainly worth exploring. I remain a fan of several of his major works -- especially the symphonies, the cello concerto, _Métaboles_, and _The Shadows of Time _(this last work which I had the pleasure to hear performed in concert by the Pittsburgh Symphony in February 2004. Also on the program were the Franck Symphony in D minor and Ravel's "Bolero." Yan Pascal Tortelier conducted. He is the conductor on at least one of my Dutilleux discs.)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

the alienness of Ligeti?

Incidentally there's this:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

On my wishlist soon. going to get this from Apple Music.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

So, after some deep listening in which I am whole heartedly loving 'Tout un monde Lointain,' a work that initially yielded interesting moments but also perplexed, I have decided that the sonic experience of listening to Dutilleux is so alien from Brahms that I am sorry for making any connection there, no matter how obscure and esoteric.

Listen to this performance of 'Tout un monde Lointain' truly a trip and a thoroughly well thought out work. This video shows Dutilleux himself on his 90th birthday.


----------

